#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Data Communications and Networking by Behrouz A Frouzan 2nd edition

## spicyrays

i needed ebook of data communications and networking by behrouz a frouzan 2nd edition.....
i specifically need 2nd edition......  plz.... help if u cn.....





  Similar Threads: Data communication and networking forouzan 2nd edition Data Communications and Networking By Behrouz A.Forouzan pdf Data communication and Networking by Behrouz Forouzon data communication & networking behrouz A. forouzan Ebook of data communications and networking by behrouz a frouzan

----------


## Vaishnavi Bhaskara

can i get this ebook in one hr please!!!! Thanks in advance.

----------


## EvolutionX

> i needed ebook of data communications and networking by behrouz a frouzan 2nd edition.....
> i specifically need 2nd edition......  plz.... help if u cn.....


I searched the book and I see there is fourth edition everywhere but it is not recommended as it lacks a few chapters included in syllabus of most universities. I guess its really hard to get the second edition. Still I'll try. Its quite dated actually. Though Flipkart has it so I ordered yesterday  :P:

----------


## Ajaymca

can i get this ebook in one hr please!!!! Thanks in advance.

----------

